# Source for pointers?



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Does anyone know of good pointer breeders? I have a female shorthair, she's about 6 years old. I would like to have a male. Any help would be great!


----------



## Snag06 (Mar 24, 2006)

Are You Wanting To Stay With Gsp Or Would You Consider A Brittany? I Know Were There Is A 8 Week Old Liver/roan Male From Good Hunting Line. (i Got A Female From The Litter)


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

How far are you willing to travel? Do you want one just to hunt with? Do you field trial or hunt test the dog? Answer those and I can point you in the right direction.


----------



## oleman (Apr 30, 2006)

If your looking for a english pointer yes I know a good breeder ....

Lost River Kennels ---- Shoals Indiana----Owner Jim Beasley 

phone # H--812-247-2454 Cell---812-295-8477


if you live anywhere near Cincy I'd be glad to show you mine pointer


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

BB Check out Vom Bergland Kennels is Summersville West Virginia. He specializes in GSP. He is active in NAVHDA as well. His dogs test very well. In NAVHDA tests, these are base on real hunting situations. Grady, My Pride and Joy...Earned a Prize 2 in Natural Ability with a bad trainer...ME...LOL. Email me and I will be happy to shoot you a link. [email protected]

HAwk


----------



## ohiogsp (May 23, 2006)

What are you looking for? There is some of the best GSP's in near Cleveland. Bonnie Forbush breeds great GSP'S. She uses frozen semen from her husbands dog "NFC L.B.'S Ohi Shamless". These dog have tons of natural instinct. The one I got was pointing the 4th time on birds and has a natural retrieve also. These dogs are big runners and hyper but great hunting dogs. You can always take range out of a dog. Here is a link to my dog. The dam of my litter is out of "NC FC Diamond stephanie". This girl is a great female and her dad is awelsome also. If you want I could post her number for you. This pedigree speaks for itself. 

http://www.perfectpedigrees.com/4genview.php?id=184


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

I think there were some litters posted on ohio waterfowler.com


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

BB,

What type of hunting are you looking to do? You never really mentioned that. If you are looking to run trials...A dog with alot of run would be what you are looking for...If you are looking to hunt Grouse and possibly waterfowl..or even pheasant in Ohio....You may want to avoid dogs with trial blood...While OhioGSP may be right about "Taking the Range" out of the dog...you are doing that dog a disservice and adding hours to your training when you do that....You are trying to train the dog to "unlearn" something that is instinctive and in his blood. No disrespect intended OHIOGSP, its just that every trainer I have ever talked to has not agreed with you on that statement...However, these trainers are all of the NAVHDA influence where "run" is not part of a dog's success...Close to Mid Range-Hunting, and obedience in the field are the the keys to a "great" dog. Hence a trial dog or a dog with "run" translates to even more training....Which is something that many of us don't have the time to do....
BB, Best of luck with your search....


----------



## ohiogsp (May 23, 2006)

Thunder, I run Hunt tests and am finishing a Master Hunter on one of my FT breed dog right now and I have at least one test title on every dog I own. The Hunt tests are simular that you don't want lots of range. They will range what you train for from the start, if you don't start training until a year old, you might have a problem. My reasons for buying trial dogs is, I might have to teach range a little but the bird work is alot easier with good Ft dogs. There is alot of natural instinct and drive. I am not argueing just stating my reasons. 

I also don't believe "you are doing that dog a disservice" the dogs I have still hunt and run faster than a speeding bullet they just don't get to run as far as one. They cover more ground and alot better because they are going faster. 

BB, 
Look at the parents of the dog you buy (in the field) if you like what you see then buy one.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies fellas. I definately want a GSP. Doesn't need to be from super hunting stock... Just for occassional hunts, mainly a family dog. We found our pointer at the CAHS and couldn't pass her up. She is extremely fast and very....too smart.

On three occassions she has caught squirels. She'll wait under the pine tree in the back yard, about 10 yards away for the bird feeder/tree that the squirels are in... Once the squirel touches the ground...she's on it, covers that 10 yards faster than the squirel can cover 5 feet to the tree.


----------



## ohiogsp (May 23, 2006)

Great, there are alot of rescue dogs out there in need of homes. Thanks for your contribution.


----------

